# Question for GASCO company



## sky go go (May 29, 2013)

Hello everyone?
I am a new comer in this forum. I am very pleased for finsing this forum. I have some questions for GASCO. Please kindly give me some fruitful advice. 

Maybe I can join the GASCO company as a process engineer. And 6.5years of my experience is rated as grade 14. Is it good offer? What is the starting grade for manager?

According to the ADNOC group salary package, university graduted person is rated as grade 11. Then How many years will be take to promote 1 grade? 

As expat employee, which grade is the highest in the company?


----------

